# Project Management Jobs



## Rakan (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi, 


I have just granted my SI 189 permanent residency as a construction project manager. 

I have over ten years of related work experience and recently I am in the phase of checking online recruiters and sites to try to understand the market. 

I see couple of negative feed backs here and there regarding work in Australia and I need to know if I am on the right page, therefore I have couple of questions: 

- Do I need to be registered to any official body as a construction project manager prior to apply to related job vacancy? / bearing in mind that my specialty is the Fitout construction
- I prefer to have couple of interview scheduled prior to my arrival, do you think this is possible? 
- How can I reinforce my profile (from an Australian market perspective) in order to get a decent "construction project management" job? \ Bearing in mind having ten years of related experience along with oversees B.S civil engineering degree

It would be super helpful if you can give me some ideas


Thanks,


----------

